# Is this a Copadichromis female of sorts?



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, this is a tricky one bc a lot of female hap species share this similar look. It was sold as a 'Sulfur Head Hap' and im quite certain it is not, it kinda resembles a Oto. Lithobate but again im quite certain its not. Im leaning towards a female Copadichromis Trewavasae. Please shed some light if you know, thx.

she's about 3-3.5"

http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss15 ... 140218.jpg
http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss15 ... 140221.jpg


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Well you posted in the wrong section and yes it is a sulfur head feamle.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree that it is a Copadichromis of some sort. It doesn't show any signs of being a Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) Sulfer head. They have horizontal stripes not spots. Hope this helps.

Chris.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I think they might be crossed with something cause my friend has one like that but his is a male that's what they told him it was and what it was sold as.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Might still be a male that has not coloured up yet. If male, may not color up much when kept with Mbuna.

Hard to be sure but might be a Mloto type. 
Looks too stocky to to be Lithobates Zimbabwe. 
There also is a non-Copadichromis that has the common name of "Yellow Princess Mloto", and the fish does seem to have yellowish tint to the fins, might be that fish.

Of course, it could be a mix and you will never know. Where did you get it?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

My Yellow Princess didn't get the blaze till it got about 5 inches. It did have the spots on the side, that could be why it isn't showing color casue of the mbuna. Give it time see what happens.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

looks like cop trew mloto likoma to me. ivory head i think is the common name. i have a group and it looks good to me. could be a male. i have 2 males and 3 females and my 2nd male looks just like the females. he shows no colors at all. so it could be either. but by the look of the 2nd pic it could be a male. the stripe on the dorsal is pretty defined so thats my guess.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I think its male also since the dorsal fin comes to a point.


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

hey guys thanks for all the help. i forgot to add that *** currently got a stunning 5" protomelas sp mara rocks male in the tank and he basically doesnt give this mystery fish the time of day with either aggression or mating interest, which leads me to believe this fish is not a hap-protomelas species. i myeslf am leaning towards a Cop. Trew. species.

also, im soon to be adding a male Cop. Trew. mloto to the tank (so pleased bc he wasnt easy to find in my area) and im curious to see how he and this mystery fish get along.


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

also, if this new soon to be added male cop. trew. mloto mates with this potential cop. trew. female would that affect the strain of the offspring? meaning would the fry be considered hybrid?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

They would cross either way female haps and pecocks will cross no matter what. *** seen peacock/venestus fry.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

well from that pic it looks to me like you are getting the same fish. so it would not be a cross with the fry.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Well also it looks like it might be a male so i doubt there would be any fry.


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

i doubt its male bc its already 3-1/4" with no signs of coloring up. Im planning on adding the male mloto shortly. see the link below, the top pic is what im getting soon (male) and the bottom pic i think is my fish.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_trewavasae.php


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Many Mloto types and some Copadichromis can have males that can show little color when kept with more dominant fish. Thou after 3+ inches you should seen occasional signs of a little color.

So you are getting a Mloto male that you know for sure is C. trewavasae? And you are just guessing on the other one? Where did yoiu get the mystery non coloured up one?


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes im specifically hunting down a male Cop. Trew. Mloto (Likoma) bc i think its just an absolute stunning fish. Im hoping and by total fluke my mystery fish just happens to be a female Cop. Trew. Mloto bc i think it closely resembles this species from the pic than any other at this point.

Initially i purchased this little fish from Big Al's as a 'Sulfur head hap' bc i currently have a male 5" Sulfur head hap (Protomelas sp mara rocks) which is my tank fave and i wanted him to have a mate or even a junior version of himself down the road. But now this mystery has grown to about 3-1/4" and doesnt resemble the characteristics of my Proto. sp. mara rocks. Just trying to identify this bugger


----------

